# Sunburn!



## perfectsoap (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok this is what I am thinking!
Can we begin a conversation about what you have found to or not to work on sunburns? I don't care if it is a recipe for lotion, a commercial product, certain oils, etc. 
I have yet to find anything on the market or home remedy to help take the sting or burn out of sunburn!
Tea baths, didn't work for me.
Aloe gels or cocoa lotions (commercial) didn't work for me.

Now I haven't had a sunburn yet this year so I haven't been able to try some of my oils and butters that I didn't have last summer, when I bought commercial soap  (before I started to make my own soap).
I'd love to see if other have found anything that actually works!
Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jun 12, 2008)

Aloe Gel  (refridgerated) always works for me


----------



## 7053joanne (Jun 12, 2008)

I was out on a job site for four hours yesterday and am now almost purple I'm burned so badly....thank you lily white, glow in the dark, english skin.

I hurt... :cry: 

joanne


----------



## Lane (Jun 12, 2008)

7053joanne said:
			
		

> I was out on a job site for four hours yesterday and am now almost purple I'm burned so badly....thank you lily white, glow in the dark, english skin.
> 
> I hurt... :cry:
> 
> joanne


 I hear ya! I always wear long sleeves when I go out, even if it is 120 degrees outside.  :cry: Ten minutes in the Las Vegas sun will turn me beat red. :cry: 


For sunburns, the best thing I've ever used in unrefined Shea Butter. It doesn't cool like Aloe, but it CURES fast!


----------



## Martin (Jun 12, 2008)

Have you tried the Aloe gel with lidocane(sp) in it? It's a numbing agent. Plus like DP said keep it in the refrigerator.

Sonja


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jun 12, 2008)

lavender essential oil is great for burns


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm blessed to live in the desert where aloe plants grow like weeds everywhere. I just cut off a fresh aloe stem (or leaf) from the plant, split the leaf open, pierce the gel membrane in several places to release the all the good gel-like liquid, and then smear it on several times a day. It takes the burning feeling away instantly, and it also helps to heal the burn at the same time. I _love_ aloe! I also keep a potted aloe plant handy right on my kitchen counter in case of oven burns. I've found in my experience that the commercial, packaged aloe gels do not work as well or as quickly as fresh aloe does.



IrishLass


----------



## perfectsoap (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have some aloe that I bought for soaping, I will put it in the refrigerator and try it. I like the plant idea too.
Jeff


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Noxema is the BEST! It takes the heat right out of burns. Not all natural I know - but - it works and fast for the sting. Aloe for healing though.


----------



## IanT (Jun 14, 2008)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> I'm blessed to live in the desert where aloe plants grow like weeds everywhere. I just cut off a fresh aloe stem (or leaf) from the plant, split the leaf open, pierce the gel membrane in several places to release the all the good gel-like liquid, and then smear it on several times a day. It takes the burning feeling away instantly, and it also helps to heal the burn at the same time. I _love_ aloe! I also keep a potted aloe plant handy right on my kitchen counter in case of oven burns. I've found in my experience that the commercial, packaged aloe gels do not work as well or as quickly as fresh aloe does.
> 
> 
> 
> IrishLass




I could not agree with you more!!!!..I have a HUGE aloe plant on my patio and I am the perfect example of its benefits...just moved to Sarasota where the sun is wayyyyy stronger than Orlando...thought Id sit on the beach a whole day with no sunscreen to get a good base going...yeahhhh right...overestimated and forgot i hadnt been in the sun for a loooong time because of work...I was RED...like REAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLL RED...I looked like a steak out of the store red.....OUCH!!....my cure: cold showers, and the same thing Lass did...Cut a big leaf, right off the plant, cut in half and rub it all over you a few times a day (different fresh cut leaves) its a miracle plant... I love it!!


----------



## digit (Jun 17, 2008)

Several years ago, DH went out on a boat in shorts and came home with fried thighs. He was dreading wearing jeans the next day to work. I brewed some really strong black tea, iced it (but do not dilute), and made a compress. He decided to humor me and sat there while I kept changing the compresses when they were not cool anymore. Didn't take long before he noted the hurt was gone. 

The tannic acid, along with several other compounds present in the tea help to soothe and heal. Next morning he declared me his favorite witch doctor.    Now he always goes with one of my balms or potions before anything else in the med cabinet.

Digit


----------



## 7053joanne (Jun 17, 2008)

Well now that the sting is gone I look like a leper.  Anyone have any sugestions for the peeling?  I have been slathering myself with lotion bars but I'm still peeling.  I'm so pretty :shock: 

joanne


----------



## IanT (Jun 17, 2008)

a good ole pumice stone followed by coconut or avocado oil~!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

For sunburn, I grin and bear it.  I tend to do that anyway with other injuries too.  Life's too short to wrap up a broken toe or something.  Then again, this is coming from the person who picks up ailments from goats such as sore mouth and worms.
 :roll:


----------



## IanT (Jun 17, 2008)

La Oberhasli said:
			
		

> sore mouth.
> :roll:



you mean thrush??? dude I have had that once in my life, I was SOOOOO sick..sickest Ive ever been and it SUCCCKKKED....I repeat SUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKED!... I had a 104 fever, couldnt eat or drink anything because it burned (I think i had the flu too..)...sore throat and a bunch of sores all over my mouth and lips....even WATER burned....I ate nothing byut codene all week (seriously....)...I was so loopy at one point after taking a few of them (they were the remainder of a scrip my stepmom had and administered them to me)...I remember singing.. I feeel goood danananananana...I knew that I woulda nanananananana so goood...sooo gooood...bah bah bah baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah lol ....

ayeeee.....


----------



## Barb (Jun 18, 2008)

having had a minor spot removed from below my eye several years ago, i slather on the sunscreen no matter what. have a tube in the car, one in my purse, tote bag and a small travel one hanging off my key ring, i'm never without it.

having said that, we find the best thing is to pull the heat out, cold compresses with  ice water, vinegar, tea,o r aloe juice changed when no longer cold. it is a long drawn out process over several hours but it does help. then apply aloe vera gel.

until the heat is out i don't like heavy butters because they hold in the heat and the sting.

but once it's gone then a good moisturing lotion with a healing oil like emu or and or shea and vitamin e is nice. lavender is good for sunburn'

sometimes no matter what you do, if the burn is bad it is going to peel but keeping it moisturized will make you look less like a snake shedding it's skin.


----------



## Lane (Jun 18, 2008)

A few yrs back, my husband blew himself up. Long story involving gasoline.... :evil:  Anyway, he had ALL degrees of burns over his entire body. When it came to the peeling, the Doctors said OVER AND OVER... "DO NOT PICK AT IT" 

Same with tattoos. you can NOT pick! 

Do not pick at it!


----------



## IanT (Jun 18, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> A few yrs back, my husband blew himself up. Long story involving gasoline.... :evil:  Anyway, he had ALL degrees of burns over his entire body. When it came to the peeling, the Doctors said OVER AND OVER... "DO NOT PICK AT IT"
> 
> Same with tattoos. you can NOT pick!
> 
> Do not pick at it!




lol that is WAY easier said than done when youve got this pesky lil flap of skin that SOOOOO wants to come off lol....thats a urge ive got to fight alot lol


----------



## Sanghama (Jun 21, 2008)

when my son got sunburnt on school camp a few years ago, I tried potato juice on his blistered skin (lots of sun down under LOL).  It worked really well, he complained of the cold a few minutes later 

you can put ordinary potatoes through a juicer, or just grate them and soak up the juice on a thin cloth, then put on the skin.   

Takes the heat out almost instantly, and helps calm the redness - keep reapplying until the skin is cold.   Then I follow up with aloe vera, etc.

We have an Australian bush flower remedy called "mulla mulla" that works on heat afflictions - maybe you have a similar one there?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> La Oberhasli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup...  I even had it on my thumb.  Luckily, I was about 6 when I had it, so I wasn't that ill, but it hurt like hell.  I think what happened was that I had a small cut on my finger and then I picked some of the scabs off of a baby goat that had it.  Oh, another thing to add to my toughness  8) I'm allergic to pennacillin and septra so, no infections or its prednisone for me!


----------



## IanT (Jun 21, 2008)

Sanghama said:
			
		

> when my son got sunburnt on school camp a few years ago, I tried potato juice on his blistered skin (lots of sun down under LOL).  It worked really well, he complained of the cold a few minutes later
> 
> you can put ordinary potatoes through a juicer, or just grate them and soak up the juice on a thin cloth, then put on the skin.
> 
> ...



just be careful using alot of potato juice, its got a lot of Butyric acid (sp?) in it which kills skin after prolonged exposure (also why potatoes are sort of toxic raw)...actually another use for potatoes, you can skin it, then apply the skin to a wart with a piece of duct tape to keep it in place, keep changing the skins 2x's a day for 4 weeks and the wart will fall off....its better than Dr. Scholls!


----------



## digit (Jun 24, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> then apply the skin to a wart with a piece of duct tape to keep it in place, keep changing the skins 2x's a day for 4 weeks and the wart will fall off....its better than Dr. Scholls!



I think the duct tape removal alone would excise the wart fairly well.   :shock: 

Digit


----------



## IanT (Jun 24, 2008)

lol youd be suprised...duct tape is strong but I havent had it rip skin off...and your talking to someone who used to run around the house with my lil bros and all duct tape eachother to the floor to see who could escape first lol... yeeeeeeah... if you ever want to get soemone in duct tape so they cant get out...hands taped to the feet behind the back and then a strap of tape to the hair... I learned that one the hard way, you put your head down and it rips your hair out , lol...ayeeee...childhood memories


----------

